# Most Painful thing in the world is losing a Loved one.



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

*Yesterday was a Heart Breaking day for me. My nephew (my sisters son) passed away. He was 53yrs old and on in home Hospice care for many months. He was paralyzed when he was 39yrs old due to a missed diagnoses. Even though he was in a wheel chair all those years he was still a very hard worker. When he became paralyzed from the chest down his wife left him. She took half of the money he received from the miss diagnoses. My sister who is 76yrs old  has been taking care of him. Last night all I did was hold her and cried. Life is very hard.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2020)

So sad to hear that Sassy, my condolences to your and your family....hugs.


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2020)

Sorry to hear your  news Sassy, heartfelt sympathy  to you and your family at this sad time


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 31, 2020)

It’s so difficult to lose a love one, I’m so sorry for all of you.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, Sassy.  I'm glad your sister has you.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 31, 2020)

So sorry to learn this sad news Sassycakes.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 31, 2020)

A very sad story, a tough life, I'm sure.  Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2020)

Thank all of you for your caring responses.❤


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2020)

@Sassycakes  I remember you telling us about him before. What a tragic life and your poor sister must be beside herself. I'm so sorry for all of you.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Life is very hard.


It sure can be

surely can


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 31, 2020)

My condolences @Sassycakes.   I can't imagine the sadness of his situation.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2020)

sorry to hear that sassycakes


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

OH Sassy, how sad, that poor man,..bless him, may he R.I.P


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

My heart goes out to you, and to your sister, Sassy....


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 31, 2020)

Sassycakes, I offer my most sincere condolences. May your family and friends come together to provide one another comfort and peace during these hard times.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2020)

*I'm so sorry for your loss. *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm at a loss for words, Sassy .. a hug goes a long way during these sad days.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 31, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 31, 2020)

Very, very sorry.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 31, 2020)

Words fail me.  Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sassy so sorry for your loss
My sympathies and prayers go out to your sister, you&rest of your family during this difficult time


----------



## DaveA (Jan 31, 2020)

A  tragic tale.  Passing at such a young age and having suffered the last 14 years of his life. He was a year younger than our DIL who passed away a couple of weeks ago. 

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

So sorry for your family's loss Sassy...


----------



## toffee (Feb 1, 2020)

SASSY I DO KNOW HOW U ARE FEELING =MY SIS LOST HER SON MARRIED WITH FAMILY ONLY 40S
THINK HE TO WAS MISS DIAGNOSED-LOVELY MAN 'broke her heart and the husband died of the stress 
it is a awful thing to happen to your nephew and so terribly sad - so hard knowing what to say but

all you can do is be there for them ..


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 1, 2020)

My deepest condolences to you & your family.  You look at some of these comedy TV shows & they seem to preach that life is one big bowl of cherries but it isn't.  There are ups & there are downs.  Losing someone who has been so important in your life so long is a pill that is very hard to take.  All the best in your healing.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 1, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> My deepest condolences to you & your family.  You look at some of these comedy TV shows & they seem to preach that life is one big bowl of cherries but it isn't.  There are ups & there are downs.  Losing someone who has been so important in your life so long is a pill that is very hard to take.  All the best in your healing.



Well said Packer.....


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 1, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your tragic loss....


----------



## 911 (Feb 1, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss.

I have way too often been the bearer of bad news. Going to a parent’s house early in the morning to advise them that their child won’t be coming home anymore. I have had many mothers put their arms around me and cry their hearts out. What do you tell them to help them feel better and to heal?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh Sassy, how very sad.  What a terrible loss for all of you.  I'm so sorry that this happened.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2020)

So very sorry for you and your family's loss. I hope happy memories of him will bring a measure of comfort to your family.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2020)

*I spent sometime with my sister today and I will go see her again tomorrow . I can't stay away from her. She is going through soo much. Thank all of you for your kind words.*


----------



## Llynn (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry to read of your loss. He was certainly dealt a bad hand in life. He was fortunate in having you folks who cared for and about him.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

I've been thinking of you, @Sassycakes   and your sister, too.
I am glad you have each other.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 2, 2020)

Very sad (((Sassy))).  Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 5, 2020)

Just now reading this @Sassycakes  So sorry you and your family have to go thru this....sending healing thots your way ❤


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

Giving birth and the death of a love one.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 5, 2020)

[QUOTE="Sassycakes, post: 1240010, 
*Yesterday was a Heart Breaking day for me. My nephew (my sisters son) passed away. He was 53yrs old and on in home Hospice care for many months. He was paralyzed when he was 39yrs old due to a missed diagnoses. Even though he was in a wheel chair all those years he was still a very hard worker. When he became paralyzed from the chest down his wife left him. She took half of the money he received from the miss diagnoses. My sister who is 76yrs old  has been taking care of him. Last night all I did was hold her and cried. Life is very hard.*
[/QUOTE]
 Prayers for you and your family. This is why I have NO faith in the medical system. I had my annual and told my doc that I have no faith in the medical system...which I don't. I agree, life can be very hard. Grief is in a class all by itself.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Yesterday was a Heart Breaking day for me. My nephew (my sisters son) passed away. He was 53yrs old and on in home Hospice care for many months. He was paralyzed when he was 39yrs old due to a missed diagnoses. Even though he was in a wheel chair all those years he was still a very hard worker. When he became paralyzed from the chest down his wife left him. She took half of the money he received from the miss diagnoses. My sister who is 76yrs old  has been taking care of him. Last night all I did was hold her and cried. Life is very hard.*


So sorry, Sassycakes….God Bless...  Your a good sister....She needs to be held....


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2020)

More sad than death is losing them while they are still alive.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 7, 2020)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2020)

*Thank you all for your kind words. I would never want to go through what I went through this week. Yesterday was the wake and today the funeral. I can not tell you how much my nephew meant to me and my husband and my children. If that wasn't enough pain my oldest grandson had gotten attacked a few weeks ago. His jaw was broken and the Doctor said they would try to see if it could heal on it's own and that he could only drink fluids and grind any real food. It didn't work and he had to have surgery.They did the surgery Wednesday. He is in a great deal of pain. He felt so bad that he couldn't be with us at the wake and funeral. I am praying that he heals quickly. Life can surely be hard.*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh my, Sassy, I am so sorry for what you and your family members have been going through. Life does have some very difficult times.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*




Oh Sassy, I just don't have the words to tell you how sorry I am that you are having to go through all this.  Just be there for your sister.I'm sure she will appreciate it. HUGS*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

Dear Sassy, I hope that your grandson is improving, bit by bit.  I know that is a slow, difficult process.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)

(((Sassy)))  May God heal your heart quickly.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 11, 2020)

*Sassy. someone just told me about your loss . My sincerest and deepest sympathy. My heart goes out  to your family  and to your sisters family. He was so young and suffered a long time im sure.."Gone from your sight but never gone from your heart.." May he rest in peace.*


----------



## peppermint (Feb 11, 2020)

May God give you some time to heel and some peace....Loss is a terrible thing when you love the person that is not here anymore....
It seems we get older and have to go through such sadness....Sassy, you will heal, but still remember your nephew forever....It doesn't go away,
but you have to watch your sister to heal after all she had to go through....
God Be With You and your family....


----------



## oldman (Feb 12, 2020)

I just now saw this thread and wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. Anytime we lose someone close to us, it's a tragedy of consequences. 

Your nephew's wife sounds like a real winner. How can some people be so uncaring as to not only divorce their paralyzed spouse, but also take half of his settlement? That's just being cruel and greedy. Maybe the Karma bus will stop at her door someday.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

oldman said:


> I just now saw this thread and wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. Anytime we lose someone close to us, it's a tragedy of consequences.
> 
> Your nephew's wife sounds like a real winner. How can some people be so uncaring as to not only divorce their paralyzed spouse, but also take half of his settlement? That's just being cruel and greedy. Maybe the Karma bus will stop at her door someday.




*Thank you Oldman. She got a half a million dollars for his settlement. I was really shocked when she showed up to his wake. She even walked up to me and hugged and kissed me.I didn't say anything rude because I didn't want to hurt the daughter she had with my nephew. *


----------



## oldman (Feb 13, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Thank you Oldman. She got a half a million dollars for his settlement. I was really shocked when she showed up to his wake. She even walked up to me and hugged and kissed me.I didn't say anything rude because I didn't want to hurt the daughter she had with my nephew. *


Yo have to understand, some people just feel that they are entitled. Yes, I know PA law allows spouses to collect up to 50% of equity in a marriage until the date the papers are finally signed, but is that always the ethical or morally correct thing to do? In this case, probably not. No one knows what lies down the road and what expenses may be necessary to be able to receive proper and quality care. It's because of hose reasons that I feel the money should go into escrow for at least ten years and then if not needed it could be released to the ex-spouse. 

My wife and I each received very large inheritances from our family's trust funds. Because of that, we decided "before" we got married that we would have a pre-nuptial agreement between us stating that neither of us could touch the other's inheritance. Problem solved.


----------



## gamboolgal (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.  We lost our son Oct 27, 2019, at age 34.  There is a Facebook page that helps me, we have all lost an adult child under different circumstances.  It is a place that I don't feel alone, you can post anything and others know exactly how you feel.  no judging, no saying you need to be over grief etc.  In this group people are in all stages of grief.  I lost a 54 year old sister in a car accident Nov. 30, 2018, a mom from old age Jan. 22, 2019 and then our son.  Our son is the most difficult to accept.  I just suggest to be there for for your sister, listen to her no matter how much time goes by.  Do not fear of bringing him up because  it will make her sad and cry, she is sad and does cries.  We as parents of who have lost a child, we just don't want that child forgotten.  We have two children, our eldest just lives in heaven, Jeffrey forever 34.  If your sister wants I will give you the name of the Facebook page.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2020)

Very good post, @gamboolgal 
Thank you. What you shared even helps a little.
My caring goes to you, as well.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 9, 2020)

I just stumbled into this heartbreaking thread.

Sassycakes, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry @Sassycakes I only just seen this post as well ,very sorry for your loss 

I lost a brother at 14 years old it’s been over 50 years and I still think of him ,wondered what he’d be like now.  
Time  heals but the love you had for your nephew will never die


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Ladybj (Aug 23, 2020)




----------

